

US teacher tracks his bike rides by GPS - and creates some stunning artwork - minimax
http://road.cc/content/news/51232-us-teacher-tracks-his-bike-rides-gps-and-creates-some-stunning-artwork-gallery

======
presidentender
I was hoping for emergent beauty rather than intentional doodles. This art is
mildly charming but I do not believe the term "stunning" is applicable.

------
nodata
This artwork is not stunning.

------
the-kenny
Nothing special, and nothing new. I think I saw more beautiful work.

As for for the pictures: I expected a human male reproduction organ...

------
dtromero
Link to his website gallery with more pictures:
<http://www.wallygpx.com/#!map-gallery>

